#ubuntu-us-co 2012-10-02
<Garheade> Do we feel we are ready for the Ubunut Community Meeting?
<Garheade> Ubuntu Communtiy Meeting even...
<joey> ooh when is that?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ubuntu Community Meeting ?
<FunnyLookinHat> You mean the re-approval ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Alex is working on the documentation required I believe.
<Garheade> Good, be sure to let me know if there is anything I can do to help.
<FunnyLookinHat> Right on
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-10-04
<Garheade> o/
<FunnyLookinHat> yo
<^Zew^> Hello
<FunnyLookinHat> Howdy
<^Zew^> whats going on?
<FunnyLookinHat> Just coding away...  :)
<^Zew^> Have you trieed 12.10?
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm running it right now
<FunnyLookinHat> works pretty darn well
<^Zew^> me too
<^Zew^> but with Gnome3....   blah Unity
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
<Garheade> After working through them all... I can't really tell a difference between any of them...
<FunnyLookinHat> I like Unity.
<FunnyLookinHat> Gnome Shell is ... confusing to me.  With a bit of customization Unity "just works" ( TM )
<^Zew^> I dont like the Dash...  I tried to get used to it but when I upgraded to 12.10 beta2 Gnome 3 all the way
<^Zew^> What exatly is Cinnamon?
<^Zew^> If you say a spice I will IRC slap you lol
<^Zew^> Have you heard anything on  "Steam"....   The Beta will be out very soon.  I hope to be a beta tester for it
<FunnyLookinHat> Cinnamon is an attempt to keep the Gnome2 style desktop alive.
<FunnyLookinHat> It's being created and supported by the Linux Mint team.
<FunnyLookinHat> And #phoronix is a great place to rumor-mill around "steam"  ;)   :)
<^Zew^> thanks
<^Zew^> have a good day
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-10-05
<^Zew^> hello
<mfisch> hola
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-10-01
<joey>  
<joey> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/category/local-teams/ubuntu-colorado
<joey>  
<joey> Cheri703 FunnyLookinHat med_ ToyKeeper ^^
<joey> see also email thread
<ToyKeeper> Neat.
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, yeah I saw that :)
<joey> hmm um no, the pastebin is not irclogs.u.c
* joey changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-co to: Colorado Ubuntu Linux Team:  http://coloco.ubuntu-rocks.org/ ||  Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || We idle here. If you need help, ping some folks in the channel and WAIT.
<med_> @joey thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> man - this channel is hoppin' today  :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-10-02
<uv911> Hi guys. I'm studying operating systems,  and trying to understand the virtual memory paging. Have a question regarding that. I know this isn't probably the best place to ask, but I think you guys might be able to help.
<uv911> My question is,  is it possible that for page tables, multiple pages map to the same frame
<uv911> Inside the same page table? Intuitively this shouldn't be allowed, but want to confirm.
